# Readie's new siggy



## Wurger (Jan 25, 2012)

Here is an attempt to John's siggy....


----------



## Readie (Jan 25, 2012)

Superb !!
can I have the one with the Merlin on the left please?
Thank you
John


----------



## Wurger (Jan 25, 2012)

Which one...the first or the third from the top?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 25, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## Readie (Jan 25, 2012)

Wurger said:


> Which one...the first or the third from the top?



First one please.
Cheers
John


----------



## Wurger (Jan 25, 2012)

Done...


----------



## rochie (Jan 25, 2012)

nice one siggy master !


----------



## Readie (Jan 25, 2012)

Well chuffed. A Spitfire and a Merlin
Thanks
Wojtek

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 25, 2012)

THX Karl and John.


----------



## imalko (Jan 25, 2012)

Very nice. Great work Wojtek.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 25, 2012)

THX Igor. Glad you like it.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 25, 2012)

Looking good!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 25, 2012)

Nice work Wojtek!


----------



## Wurger (Jan 26, 2012)

THX Gents.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 27, 2020)

R.I.P my friend...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 27, 2020)

Thank you my friend. RIP John

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 27, 2020)

Very nice Wojtek

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 27, 2020)

Nicely done my friend.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 27, 2020)

RIP

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Mar 27, 2020)

Fitting tribute Wojtek, well done

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

